# V+/TVdrive with Tivo



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

> TV drive is in sleep mode.
> 
> If you set "send ok after channel change" in set-top-box options on tivo, you'll /only/ miss one recording, not a week's recordings !
> 
> With the hack in this thread, you'll only miss the first 30 seconds (or not with endpad), since the first channel change(the last OK) fixes the menu, and the second change actually changes channel on the telewest box.


. originally posted by mikerr http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4548911&&#post4548911

I know that there have been old threads discussing this but I haven't quite understood what hack is needed.

I am getting V+ installed next week and want to keep Tivo with it.

Did mikerr get it sorted or has anyone else solved the V+/TVdrive resting problem.

I guess I could set up some very short recordings in basic with keep only one just to keep the V+/TVdrive awake but it doesn't seem to be the tidiest option.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Why the heck they introduced this "sleep mode" thing I'll never know.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Carl are you aware of the times that the V+/TVdrive goes into its "sleep" mode ?.
I know you did have one for a while.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

tv drive manual said:


> TVDrive will automatically rest when its not in use during non-peak times.
> Peaks times when the drive will not rest are:
>  Weekdays: 15:00  23:00
>  Weekends: 07:00  23:00
> ...


Their latest thing is a message fillling the screen at random times saying "the batteries in your remote are flat. Please replace them"...which of course stays there until OK is pressed. So ruining a recording!

I wish tv-drive menus would timeout after a minute or so, I now probably need a script to send "OK" to the tv-drive every minute just in case it pops up an "informative" message during recordings


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Thanks Mike. I couldn't remember


----------



## Andy C (Jun 7, 2002)

It never automatically activates for me at 7am, most days when I turn the TV on at lunchtime the TVDrive is still resting.


A.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

7am is the weekend wakeup time, its 3pm in the week

If you have tivo recording suggestions, then that keeps it awake.


----------



## RWILTS (Apr 21, 2006)

I havent got V+ yet so just musing but could you not set up a manual recording for 2 minutes early in the morning that would fail to record the tv but wake up the v+ drive, leaving it 'on' for suggestions or timed tecordings?


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

mikerr said:


> Their latest thing is a message fillling the screen at random times saying "the batteries in your remote are flat. Please replace them"...which of course stays there until OK is pressed. So ruining a recording!


I used to get "Smartcard may be inserted incorrectly, OK" which would stay put for weeks on my standard Pace box.
I put a digital mains timer on it to make it restart every morning to ensure I never lost more than a day of recordings because TW interface designers didn't understand about timed recordings.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

> I wish tv-drive menus would timeout after a minute or so, I now probably need a script to send "OK" to the tv-drive every minute just in case it pops up an "informative" message during recordings


Mike did you ever have any luck with the script to resend channel change that you had mentioned on another thread ?



> I havent got V+ yet so just musing but could you not set up a manual recording for 2 minutes early in the morning that would fail to record the tv but wake up the v+ drive, leaving it 'on' for suggestions or timed tecordings?


RWILTS that was what I was thinking of doing.

Does the V+/TVdrive stay awake once it has been sent an OK command or will it go back to sleep after a set time during it resting set times ?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Stays awake, as far as I know.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Thanks Carl at least I might only need to set up one throwaway recording per "sleep" session.
Getting the VIP package installed on the 28th. Get BB up from 4MB to 10MB plus all the movies
and inclusive phone calls all for slightly less money than at present.

I guess the install engineer will not understand why I want both the boxes in the same room attached to 2 Tivos.

I will be glad to see the back of Freeview on my 2nd Tivo because I just cannot find an answer to the amount of road traffic interference that I suffer mainly from silly little scooters roaring up and down the main road.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

RichardJH said:


> Mike did you ever have any luck with the script to resend channel change that you had mentioned on another thread ?


I didn't actually get around to installing it TBH, as leaving suggestions on mostly fixes it
(it only goes to sleep in those set periods if there has been no channel change/keypress for 90 mins).



> Does the V+/TVdrive stay awake once it has been sent an OK command or will it go back to sleep after a set time during it resting set times ?


It will go to sleep after (I think) 90 minutes of no keypress/channel change during its sleep period.


----------

